# Disassemble a Hartland Mighty Mack



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Could anyone offer advice on disassembly of one of these little guys? I have a idea of some things to try (prying out the tabs from underneath) but don't want to break a new locomotive fiddling with it. I'm hoping to get the motor block out without destroying the rest of it

D


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes you have to be rather gentle but firm with it. Use a medium flat screwdriver on the side that has the wedge tab, the other side has a fixed clip. Gently but firmly use the screwdriver to lift the wedge while gently but firmly pulling up on the same end. The idea is to lift the wedge clip just enough to allow the block to be pulled out. Too much prying and you'll break the clip. The block once freed will come out readily. The screws holding the cab down can only be accessed once the block is removed. The only other tricky item is getting the roof off, to do so the headlight lenses need to be gently pried straight out on both sides. Once out the roof pops off and the window glass comes out. These are very simple models but once you get one or two disassemblies under your belt you'll be a pro at it.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The headlight lenses have light conveying stalks that also serve to hold the roof on.
Tricky to work out at first.

Andrew


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

You should be able to easily pull the horn out of its roof slot. You will then be able to push the headlights out with a small screw driver.

Bill


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

*Thanks to all*

I managed to get it apart. I have a couple of these and plan to use the power block from one to power my armored draisine. 

Funny thing, you can pick up new Mighty Macks cheaper than motor block if you know where to look


----------



## bobbycoke (Feb 24, 2014)

*Where?*



riderdan said:


> I managed to get it apart. I have a couple of these and plan to use the power block from one to power my armored draisine.
> 
> Funny thing, you can pick up new Mighty Macks cheaper than motor block if you know where to look


OK where to lookhttp://forums.mylargescale.com/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

bobbycoke said:


> OK where to look


Try reindeer pass. Fantastic prices on everything. 

http://www.reindeerpass.com/gaslocomotives.aspx


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

bobbycoke said:


> OK where to lookhttp://forums.mylargescale.com/images/smilies/confused.gif


Wholesaletrains.com also

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/GProducts2.asp?Scale=G&Item=HLWLOCO


----------



## RDH (Mar 12, 2021)

riderdan said:


> *Thanks to all*
> 
> I managed to get it apart. I have a couple of these and plan to use the power block from one to power my armored draisine.
> 
> Funny thing, you can pick up new Mighty Macks cheaper than motor block if you know where to look


Please post a photo of your armored draisine.


----------



## RDH (Mar 12, 2021)

I have made couple of armored trains. This not a good photo from June 15, 2015.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Several years ago HLW offered purple macks for $35 plus $15 for shipping. Only $.75 for 2nd engine additional shipping cost so for 85.75 I received 2 brand new Macks in purple, great halloween engines.


----------

